# WHAT IS THE MOST YOU EVER PAID FOR A FISH



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SO WHAT IS THE MOST EXPENSIVE FISH YOU GUYS HAVE EVER PURCHASED???


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

$225 dollars although i offered $375 and another on at $215...Ill be paying 85 a piece for my tiny flowerhorn babies


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

being a poor broke college kid, I got my parents to buy me two 1" cichlids at $18 each, a couple weeks ago. The 2nd most I've paid is $9, and every other fish I've gotten has been less than 5 bucks

oh crap i take that back, the most I ever spent was for 3 1" caribas at $20 apiece, but that was waaaay back in 6th grade


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

275 for my rhom and 350$ for my ternetzi


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> being a poor broke college kid, I got my parents to buy me two 1" cichlids at $18 each, a couple weeks ago. The 2nd most I've paid is $9, and every other fish I've gotten has been less than 5 bucks


 I THOUGHT YOU WERE 13


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i was being obnoxious/sarcastic about that age thread, because the guy who made it was clearly too ignorant/lazy to look at ppls' profiles and find out for himself, rather than making a stupid thread about it

jesus people my birthdate is plain to see









I must be the only god damn person on the forum who actually looks at ppls' profiles


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i was being sarcastic


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

300 for a Rhom,


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

$160 for my Altuvei. Next would be $85 for a 6 inch black aro.

~Dj


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

100 bucks for a rhom


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

£20 on a moray eel


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> £20 on a moray eel


how many dollars = 1 lier? Or is that l a symbol for pounds? I dont know :sad:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

50 Euros for a Royal Pleco.....cause i can't find any Rhom to spend more...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*€* 23 for a Gold Nugget Pleco...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

17" rhom for 2500 with tank.
wes


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> 17" rhom for 2500 with tank.
> wes












god DAYAMN


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> god DAYAMN


 Thats exactly what I was thinking also. Thats alot of money. What sized tank did it come with? 500?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

180 with wet dry. a 500 is around $5000 buy itself.
wes


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

I paid 80 dollars for 2 reds,2 cariba, and a gold spilo!

Other than that 15 dollars for a 8inch lima shovelnose!

Every other that less than 10 dollars!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i paid $50 each for my blood red p's


----------



## mpgleisten (May 16, 2003)

$40 for a 4" cariba. plus $35 for shipping.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

20 bucks on my rbp buit that will change with my either caribe tank or geryi spilo schoal still debating i still have my 7 " rhom ive had for 5 yrs how much is he worth? and no im nopt selling him hes part of me


----------



## flexxxn (Mar 21, 2003)

Gonna buy a piraya this week from another member for $225 with shipping. Im still a little hesistant though.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

$150 for my Ternetzi







She is well worth it too


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

$700, Rhom.. Had to drive 5 hours to get it though. Next would be my large Piraya, then the two Caribe.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bryan said:


> $700, Rhom.. Had to drive 5 hours to get it though. Next would be my large Piraya, then the two Caribe.


 You're a frickin NUT!!!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Kev bought me my fish all the ones I have ownes except for my clown which was 20 and my green fish which was 5 and my live rock 6.99lb for 2 lbs. I forgot my moray that I had for a short time he was 30 and my angelfish Riley that died he was 20 poor riley I loved that fish my damned oscars


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmmm.. I would say $100 for a Piraya and $180 for my first Rhom last yr. And its not gonna stop there..


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

120 euro for a piraya 4" (10cm)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > £20 on a moray eel
> ...


 £ = pounds


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

one pound is like 2. somethin canadian so u figure out what it is american
the most ive spent on a fish was 15 for my angelfish that died


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i paid 150 for a marine angel


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

$800 for a pair of 10" Leopoldi stingrays.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

100$ for a known pair Polypterus polli,

sold a Allagator gar (True fish) for 275$ though,
so technicly they were free, and I made 150 bucks off the deal,
gar only cost me 25$


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

$100 for *rhom* (50 for fish/50 for shipping) worth it though, he rocks!! thanks George


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

$7.49 for a baby African clawed frog


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

$12 for an oscar


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

sixfitty


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hareball said:


> sixfitty


 for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

oops








12" rhom


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

350$ for Leopoldi plus 80$ shipping(shipping sux!)
225$ for Motoro plus 65$ shipping(shipping sux)
125$ for Elongatus pus 70$ shipping (get my point,it sux)


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i got all mine for my birthday


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lucky jerk, what do you have?


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

simese fighting fish, pea puffers, and some other fish


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

85 beans for my ternetzi


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> 85 beans for my ternetzi


 85 Beans?!?!







I'd like to know where you can purchase Ps for beans..







Hmm.. wonder what I size tanks I can get with coconuts??


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

74ray said:


> $800 for a pair of 10" Leopoldi stingrays.


 Holy Moly! Thats a lot of money but actually its worth it. I like those! Are they a breeding pair or just a random f/m or just 2?


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

$25.00 Clown Knife... It died within hours of purchase. Go figure.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

$300 for 5 Cariba, $125 for Rhom, $180 for another Rhom, $125 FOR 8 RBs, $200+ Pirayas, and $25 feeders


----------

